# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wit,slijmerig ding uit m'n vagina,wat is dit?

## pr1nc3s5

Hallo ik ben een meisje van 19 en ik krijg zo'n slijmerig witte ding vanuit mijn vagina..wat is het??is het erg??kan ik iets doen zonder naar de dokter te gaan om het te stoppen??,en het heeft een lage geur..alleen wanneer je m'n onderbroek aan je neus houdt dan kan je die geur ruiken..ik vind het egt vies HELP ME!!! :Frown: 

A.U.B geef me snel een antwoord

----------


## Agnes574

Als dit één keer per maand voorkomt is dit volledig normaal lieve meid; dat is de afgestoten eicel die naar buiten komt! Helemaal niets om je druk over te maken dus!
Xx

----------


## pr1nc3s5

maaar het komt niet een keer per maand,het komt regelmatig...???

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi,

Ik denk dat dit gewoon vaginale afscheiding is hoor, ik heb het ook altijd, denk dat we echt niet de enige zijn.
Dus niets waar je je zorgen over hoeft te maken, vaginale afscheiding is heel normaal.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb dit ook regelmatig hoor  :Wink:  
Zolang het niet écht gaat stinken of er jeuk,irritatie optreed hoef je je geen zorgen te maken denk ik.
Ik maak het mezelf gemakkelijker door een inlegkruisje te gebruiken  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Zoals de voorgaande posten al zeggen, is het vrij normaal hoor dat je dit hebt.
Witte vaginale afscheiding (witte vloed) is een overvloedige afscheiding van de schede. Deze afscheiding komt voor in en rond de vagina. Witverlies hoort gewoon bij een goede werking van het lichaam.
Het witverlies komt van een slijmvlies dat de wand van de vagina bekleedt. Gewoonlijk is het kleurloos tot wit-geel. De functie van witverlies is het voorkomen van uitdroging en de bescherming tegen mogelijke infecties.
De hoeveelheid, kleur en samenstelling van het witverlies kan veranderen door wijzigingen in de hormonale toestand, zoals bijvoorbeeld menstruatie, anticonceptiepil, of bij stresstoestanden.
Veranderingen in de hoeveelheid, de kleur of de geur van het witverlies hebben zelden een belangrijke oorzaak. Dus maak je er niet druk over. Het is echt normaal dat je dat hebt.

groetjes
Déylanna

----------


## JustMe

Hallo,

Ik heb steeds, nu ongeveer 2,5 week dat het er echt letterlijk uitstroom en een inlegkruisje helpt totaal niet. Het stinkt onwijs, ik ruik het soms door mijn spijkerbroek heen. Schaam me er echt voor. Op deze manier heb ik het nooit eerder gehad. Ook heb ik daarbij dat het jeukt en geregeld buikpijn. Weet iemand misschien of ik hiervoor naar de dokter moet gaan? Of is het alsnog niets bijzonders?

Groetjess

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Justme,

Een dokter lijkt me hier wel gepast, de symptomen die jij verteld: Afscheiding/jeuk etc kunnen passen bij een schimmelinfectie, even langs de huisarts dus!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## chan83

hoi 

ik heb nu ruim 2 a 3 weken beetje een branderig gevoel soms en witte blokjes zeg maar en iedere keer als ik t schoon maak komt t weer terug... en t jeukt heel erg 
wat moet ik doen 

verlegen meid .... xxx chantal

----------


## Raimun

> hoi 
> 
> ik heb nu ruim 2 a 3 weken beetje een branderig gevoel soms en witte blokjes zeg maar en iedere keer als ik t schoon maak komt t weer terug... en t jeukt heel erg 
> wat moet ik doen 
> 
> verlegen meid .... xxx chantal


Naar 'n gynaecoloog gaan kan nooit kwaad hé !! 
Questie van zekerheid te hebben ..
of jij je al dan geen zorgen hoeft te maken !! :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Chan : Maak meteen een afspraak met je dokter...je kunt er zelf niets aan veranderen ook al ben je nog zo schoon en proper.. :Big Grin: ..de huisarts kan het nakijken en je zonodig meteen advies geven en een medicijn voorschrijven....
ik denk dat op de hele wereld dit de vrouwen overkomt...maak je niet gelijk zorgen, iets wat je niet kent voelt eng aan... :Embarrassment:  ... maar het is erg vervelend en soms kun jij je daar heel onprettig bij voelen en misschien is het ook wel pijnlijk...niet wachten hiermee, het is noodzakelijk om te gaan, des te eerder wordt dit opgelost, en ben je met een aantal dagen bevrijd van deze klachten....sterkte ermee...ik heb vertrouwen dat het goed komt....Bellen dus!!!!!  :Big Grin: ..

Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## christel1

Hoi,

Je hebt waarschijnlijk een candida infectie, heeft niets met hygiëne te maken hoor, en waarschijnlijk maak je het nog erger door je zoveel te wassen met zeep. Gewoon naar de huisarts, kuurtje met Sporanox of dactarin gel (maar dat is vervelender) en je bent er vanaf, blijf er wel niet mee lopen he ? Kan zijn dat je dit gekregen hebt na een kuur antibiotica (ben je soms ziek geweest) ??? 
Of ben je overgeschakeld naar een andere pil ? Mijn dochter heeft dit ook gehad na overschakeling van de yasmin pil naar de Dafne pil, die moet ze nu slikken wegens endometriose.... maar nu heeft ze nergens nog last van. 
Maar zeker naar de huisarts gaan hoor, hij/zij gaat je niet scheef bekijken, er zijn veel meisjes/vrouwen die last hebben van witverlies....

----------


## chan83

nee het komt niet van over schakelen van andere pil.. ik heb toen de tijd nog sex gehad met me vriend en toen deed t ook zeer ...

----------


## willemijn2

Dit is een beetje late reactie, maar omdat je zegt dat je nog met je vriend was samengeweest, is het misschien nodig dat hij ook een kuurtje doet... Als de besmetting ook bij hem zit, heb je er zo weer last van.

Succes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Chan83: Hoe is dit verhaal afgelopen bij jou? wat heb je gedaan sinds 9 december 2011...hopenlijk heb je alles onder controle en is het probleem verholpen!!!!  :Embarrassment: 

Groetjes van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------

